# Apple awarded NFC patent?



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

This is my first and probably only topic, but wtf

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57501553-37/apple-patent-points-to-another-step-on-the-road-to-nfc/

I understand that cnet is not greatest, but how's this happen? Something we've been doing on our sacred Nexus' since last year?!
I give up, and cannot wait for that damn Nexus to come out.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Google's had this since the nexus s. Did they not patent it? It would be wrong if apple patents something that is almost 2 years old.

The this I'm referring to is NFC tech capable of handling payments.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Google's had this since the nexus s. Did they not patent it? It would be wrong if apple patents something that is almost 2 years old.
> 
> The this I'm referring to is NFC tech capable of handling payments.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nokia invented NFC from what I can remember, I am not sure what that patent covers but it looks like it covers the way you use the NFC. Like many of Apple's patents they are of existing tech that they put some lipstick on then patent. They have been doing this since the beginning.

Edit: The patent is on the process of using NFC for mobile payments, and Apple's magic way of doing a confirmation before the payment is made. AKA software patent.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I moved this to Off-Topic as it doesn't pertain to the GNex really.

Apple does this and unfortunately it isn't anything new. Just like they applied for a patent on face unlock after ICS was shown off. They are scum bags and will then use their patents to sue again to try and eliminate the competition. Eventually it will come back to haunt them as they won't have iSheep forever.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

GRZLA said:


> Nokia invented NFC from what I can remember, I am not sure what that patent covers but it looks like it covers the way you use the NFC. Like many of Apple's patents they are of existing tech that they put some lipstick on then patent. They have been doing this since the beginning.
> 
> Edit: The patent is on the process of using NFC for mobile payments, and Apple's magic way of doing a confirmation before the payment is made. AKA software patent.


Ugghh software patents. Same reason they had to change the search functionality in ICS i think.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple: please eat a dick. Thank you.


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> Apple: please eat a dick. Thank you.


And please eat a big one so they choke on it


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

EasilyAmused said:


> And please eat a big one so they choke on it


Please eat a bag of them. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

liked for the Louis CK reference...

but guys, Apple filed for this patent in 2008, and it was just granted now. this is yet another instance of our patent system being screwy, and Apple taking the blame for it. I'm not a "don't hate the player, hate the game" kind of guy...Apple certainly deserves a mountain of criticism for the way they've exercised many of their patent rights in court. I just don't see how the USPTO taking damn near five years to examine and approve technology patents is their fault.


----------

